# clavier qui ne correspond pas



## okami35 (28 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un macbook pro de 2012 d'occasion pour changer mon macbook unibody. 
Le truc, c'est que le clavier du macbook pro n'est pas exactement le même que celui de mon ancien macbook unibody, je me suis dit pas de soucis ça doit se régler. Sauf que impossible de trouver une correspondance dans les préférences clavier.

Donc le clavier actuel est assez étrange: c'est un azerty mais la ponctuation dérive d'un clavier qwerty (avec par exemple l'arobase en shift+2), or sur le mac c'est un clavier français qui est paramétré (le même que celui de mon ancien macbook). C'est assez compliqué à expliquer

Donc quelqu'un a t il déjà eu ce genre de problème ? Existe t il une correspondance ? 
Parce que je commence à me dire que le mac était qwerty de base et que le gars à qui je l'ai acheté à déplacer les touches pour faire azerty... 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## akamatzuken (28 Décembre 2013)

Ta disposition pour l'arobase correspond à la disposition d'un clavier azerty belge mais sur PC. 
tous les clavier azerty mac on normalement l'@ a gauche du 1.
Physiquement sur ton clavier il est où l'arrobase?

Au pire tu peu utiliser le logiciel Ukelele pour mapper les touches pour que ca colle avec ton clavier.


----------



## okami35 (29 Décembre 2013)

Déjà merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.

Physiquement l'arobase est au dessus du 2.

Je ne connaissais pas ce logiciel, je vais essayer voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## edd72 (29 Décembre 2013)

Ton vendeur t'a arnaqué, il a déplacé les touches physiques pour te faire croire que son QWERTY était un AZERTY, du coup ça n'a aucun sens et ne correspond à rien:






D'ailleurs, tu ne doit voir aucun accent dessiné sur tes touches...

Et si c'est un QWERTY US alors tu ne peux même pas imagine remplacer les touches par des QWERTY (compter 2 par touche...) puisque la découpe n'est pas la même (cf. touche Entrée, nombre de touches sur la dernière lige, etc.) qu'un AZERTY (contrairement à un QWERTY UK ou un QWERTY Internat.)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------

Un AZERTY, c'est ça:


----------



## okami35 (29 Décembre 2013)

ok merci, j'avoue ne pas avoir pensé à vérifier plus que l'azerty. Bon pas si grave surtout avec ukelele.


----------



## edd72 (29 Décembre 2013)

Autant le remettre dans son état d'origine "normal" -> QWERTY
Et apprendre à se servir d'un QWERTY (surtout au niveau des caractères accentués).
Parce que ça va rester une galère sinon (je pense entre autre à toute les applications qui utilisent le code de contrôle des touches et pas le caractère affiché à proprement parlé).

Mais bon, à ta place, je me retournerai contre ton vendeur (tu dois avoir ses coordonnées) car il s'est bien "foutu de ta gueule".
(le pire, c'est que c'est pas la première ça que je vois ça sur le forum...)


----------

